# Golf Pride Tour SNSR



## ScienceBoy (Aug 3, 2016)

These things are insane. Felt like I could not miss putts, roll has improve as well as contact, distance control and feel.

Generally it's an all round brilliant product.

https://www.golfpride.com/grips/tour-snsr-contour/

 I can't miss the middle of the face now where as before I was struggling to find it.

My old grip was over 6 years old and very worn.

Will do a full report after my round on Sunday.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 3, 2016)

I was looking at these at the Scottish Golf Show and was chatting to the bloke on the Golf Pride stand.  I use Winn AVS Midsize which I like.  These are something I would consider, *however*, when I explained my current grip he went on to say that the SNSR were made out of real rubber and so gave better feedback than the AVS.  He repeated the word "rubber" that many times I started to back away. :mmm:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Mega impressed after my first outing.

On the practice green I was holing everything.

Out on the course I missed a lot of putts but not a single one was due to miss-hits. Every putt rolled superb and held its line. I just either had the wrong pace or line. 

Once calibrated to this new putter and its grip I can see my putting going to another level. I don't need to borrow as much any more and my pace control will improve as distance dispersion reduced.

If you are in the market for a new putter grip or even a new putter, throw on the Golf Pride SNSR and your putter will be transformed.

I advise getting the putter trimmed at the same time to your ideal length if it is not, to get the most out of the contour shape.


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Mega impressed after my first outing.

On the practice green I was holing everything.

Out on the course I missed a lot of putts but not a single one was due to miss-hits. Every putt rolled superb and held its line. I just either had the wrong pace or line. 

*Once calibrated to this new putter and its grip I can see my putting going to another level. I don't need to borrow as much any more* and my pace control will improve as distance dispersion reduced.

If you are in the market for a new putter grip or even a new putter, throw on the Golf Pride SNSR and your putter will be transformed.

I advise getting the putter trimmed at the same time to your ideal length if it is not, to get the most out of the contour shape.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying by changing putter grip you need to hit less borrow on your putts? Really?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 7, 2016)

Just fitted one to my "Yes"  putter yesterday. Have only tried it at home on my putting mat but it feels good.  The extra thickness seems to promote a smooth stroke.  I'm not conscious of holding the putter less firmly & this is one of my faults,  a vice-like grip. Will see how it works on the course.  At Â£27.99 RRP it had better work!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			Are you saying by changing putter grip you need to hit less borrow on your putts? Really?
		
Click to expand...

A better struck ball holds its line better, I am striking the putts better. Nothing more complicated than that.


----------



## nedderto (Sep 5, 2016)

I've just fitted this to my Odyssey 1W Versa - I switched from  Superstroke 1 and really prefer the pistol shape. This feels really soft but so far, so good.


----------

